# Cycling Clubs In Newcastle Upon Tyne



## G_MAN (7 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know of any cycling clubs in and around Newcastle Upon Tyne?


----------



## mondobongo (7 Jun 2008)

Try British Cycling


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2008)

My club, the Gosforth Road Club is the biggest and the best, if you are a reasonably serious rider. We have club rides on Saturday and Sunday starting from the Regent's Centre, and we also run the Northern Rock Cyclone sportive and the (premier calendar) Beaumont and (lower cat) Sloane road races. 

For beginners, the Newcastle Phoenix might be more suitable.


----------



## stealthcycling (12 Jul 2009)

stealthcycling@hotmail.co.uk In Sunderland there is a cycle group called Stealth Cycling Group!!
We meet every two weeks on a Sunday at Silksworth Ski Slope at 9:30am.
Please E-mail us stealthcycling@hotmail.co.uk
for more infomation!!!
Thanks


----------



## mearle (13 Jul 2009)

I've seen numerous Tyneside Vagabond jerseys on sportives I've done.
No idea what they are like, but they seem to get around.
http://www.tynevags.org.uk


----------

